

0 A.D.: IndieGoGo Crowdfunding Campaign, New Release - spindritf
http://play0ad.com/indiegogo-crowdfunding-campaign-new-release-alpha-14-naukratis/

======
spindritf
This is the best open source game I've played. Even though it's unfinished and
tries to fry my gpu.

